# Ted has a sore on the back of his tail ? advise please



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi , could anyone advise me please , noticed today Ted has a sore on the back of his tail, i wondered if by me feeding him a raw diet, and being outside in cage ( only for summer ) would have caused him to have this sore ( could it be the flys) . i am going to vets now to see if it could be some kinda flea (although ave not seen any ) or mites ? as we do have chickens in garden . does anyone know if there is some kinda flea treatment for ferts. as last time i was at vets i asked them and they have never heard of a treatment for ferts, for flea or mite drops ???? . i have just put some diluted tcp on it ,( any other suggestions would be great . i am also off to look for an indoor cage now ( feel guilty ) . 

thanks guys dont know where ide be without you lot


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

eieio said:


> Hi , could anyone advise me please , noticed today Ted has a sore on the back of his tail, i wondered if by me feeding him a raw diet, and being outside in cage ( only for summer ) would have caused him to have this sore ( could it be the flys) . i am going to vets now to see if it could be some kinda flea (although ave not seen any ) or mites ? as we do have chickens in garden . does anyone know if there is some kinda flea treatment for ferts. as last time i was at vets i asked them and they have never heard of a treatment for ferts, for flea or mite drops ???? . i have just put some diluted tcp on it ,( any other suggestions would be great . i am also off to look for an indoor cage now ( feel guilty ) .
> 
> thanks guys dont know where ide be without you lot


hi if you ask fade to grey im sure she will know, she has ferrets.
altho i kept them years ago i know nothink about that today.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

ferrets can get ferret flea they are very small and a yellowish colour.
if you get a bucket and put detol in some water dunk them in it give them a rub and dunk them again every bit of them 
you can also use dog medicated shampoo.
clean the whole pen out all the bedding and put new in


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

carol said:


> ferrets can get ferret flea they are very small and a yellowish colour.
> if you get a bucket and put detol in some water dunk them in it give them a rub and dunk them again every bit of them
> you can also use dog medicated shampoo.
> clean the whole pen out all the bedding and put new in


Hi Carol , thanks , how much detol would you put in say a sink bowl size of water ? and would i have to dunk his head too ? . he hates water at the best of times . just bought him some flea drops from vets , she said they are for rabbits and ferrets drops last a month . shall i still dunk him , before i put these drops on him ? .


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

if you got the drops then put them on but still clean the whole hutch out 

ours dont like it much but they still get it but i dont use drops as they dont get them that much only found fleas once or twice over the years


----------



## eieio (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi Carol thanks for the advise , i got the drops from vets yesterday , and put them on . i have decided not to put him outside in hutch anymore, as we have chickens too, and think it may have been chicken mites, didn't see any on him at all, but just the way he was scratching. so best to be safe than sorry . went ever where yesterday for larger indoor hutch for him couldn't find one . but have seen one on web site and its great , got to get it will have to save though as its £160.00 . .

again thanks carol .


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi sorry i just saw this thread. I'd imagine its just fleas or something normal so just de-flea every so often and being outside would have nothing to do with it, my five are outside all year round and i have no problems what so ever. I disinfect the run every so often too, and i also jet was the concreat below.


----------

